# Is there such an animal?



## exs4 (Jul 25, 2006)

Hi! This is my 1st post here.
I have a Kimber "Ultra Carry II" that I dearly love
until it's time to field strip it for cleaning.
As many of you know, it's kind of a pain in the rump
to deassemble(at least compared to a 1911 with a bushing)
Does anybody make a small carry style 1911 .45 that is 
easier to disassemble than the Kimber?
Thanx!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have always found that 1911s w/ bull barrels were much easier to disassemble - no bushing.

U just put a tiny piece of a clipped paperclip into a guiderod hole, then putt out the slide stop. Super easy.

I think Kimber makes some compacts w/ bull barrels.


----------



## awall (Jun 15, 2006)

exs4 said:


> Hi! This is my 1st post here.
> I have a Kimber "Ultra Carry II" that I dearly love
> until it's time to field strip it for cleaning.
> As many of you know, it's kind of a pain in the rump
> ...


I have the Kimber Ultra CDP and love it. It takes about 15 seconds to field strip it.


----------



## RONNIE J (May 8, 2006)

*Easier*

As time goes by it becomes second nature and no fuss at all with the ultra carry--the pro and compacts by KIMBER have the same take down system--at worst , just bend the end of a paper clip.

RJ


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

+1 on the paperclip. I have a handfull of the little 'tools' made up floating around in my range bag and cleaning kit....


----------



## .45 cal Sushi (Jun 4, 2006)

A paperclip? I have 3 Kimbers a 4" ,a 5" and a German Shepard with the same name. I dont need a paper clip to take down any of em..:smt102 Wahchatalkinbout?


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Well I cant say about the 4" and 5" kimbers but you dont get the recoil spring assembly or barrel out of the slide on the ultras w/o the takedown tool or a paperclip.
(at least not w/o risking damage....)


----------



## .45 cal Sushi (Jun 4, 2006)

Hmmmm. Neither of my shorties require anything. Maybe Colt and Charles Daley do things different.:smt023 
Gimmie a photo or two. I might learn somethin I didnt know. I'm into that.


----------



## moses (May 16, 2006)

*Paper clip*

John Moses Browning didnt have a paper clip!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

moses said:


> John Moses Browning didnt have a paper clip!


I also don't believe he ever designed a bull barrel.


----------

